# network interface does not show up

## Vieri

Hi,

I can list my network card hardware with lspci, but I cannot see all of my NIC interfaces with ip link show or similar.

```
# lspci | grep "Ethernet controller"

01:07.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

02:06.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB/82571GB Gigabit Ethernet Controller D0/D1 (copper applications) (rev 06)

03:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB/82571GB Gigabit Ethernet Controller D0/D1 (copper applications) (rev 06)

# lspci -v -s 02:05.0

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DFE-580TX

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at c800 [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at fdd00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: sundance

# modprobe -a sundance

# lsmod | grep sundance

sundance               28672  0

# ip link show

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

2: bond0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,MASTER,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 6a:1f:ab:39:f3:84 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: enp1s7: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:04:75:9e:17:8f brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

4: enp1s8: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:60:08:6e:62:ea brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

5: enp3s0f0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:15:17:d3:5e:f6 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

6: enp0s8: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:17:31:83:79:7c brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

7: enp3s0f1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:15:17:d3:5e:f7 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

```

Any idea why I can't set up my 4-port D-Link ethernet card?

The above output was taken on the Gentoo minimal live CD.

Thanks,

Vieri

----------

## Anon-E-moose

What do you mean you can't set it up? Can't set it up on live cd or without it.

If without the live cd,  show the same info on your system

wgetpaste the output of "lspci -nnk" on it too.

----------

## Vieri

On live cd, I can't see the D-Link interfaces with "ip link show", so I can't "up" them.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

wgetpaste dmesg output (it should be /var/log/dmesg) and post the link here

----------

## Vieri

Here's my dmesg:

http://dpaste.com/05432HF

----------

## Anon-E-moose

```
[   37.027166] sundance.c:v1.2 11-Sep-2006 Written by Donald Becker

[   37.027515] PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

[   37.027790] PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

[   37.028043] PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

[   37.028293] PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19
```

We can see the driver load and it appears to provide an IRQ, but stops at that point.  

What does zgrep SUNDANCE /proc/config.gz return (assuming that there is a /proc/config.gz on the live cd)

There is a debug option for sundance, but I'm not sure how to pass it to the driver  (on the live cd)

----------

## Vieri

```
# zgrep SUNDANCE /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

```

I believe MMIO could be the issue. I know I've managed to properly set up my D-Link card on a running Gentoo system WITHOUT MMIO.

As you say, I might need to pass an option at live cd boot time in order to disable MMIO. I just don't know how, yet. Or maybe ask the Gentoo devs to disable MMIO in future iso releases if that doesn't affect too many users...

Thanks

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

yes, disable MMIO in the kernel config. I had the same issue with a four port card with sundance chipset.

greets, b

----------

## Anon-E-moose

There doesn't seem to be an option to turn it off in the module, once it's configured on.

The devs would have to provide 2 modules, one with it on and one with it off, and I don't know what they provide.

You might look in the /lib/modules/area and see if they do provide 2 sundances.

I'm not sure why they turn in on by default, as the help that comes with it says use it if there are problems, not as a default.

----------

